# Ugly dog ranch cut vests



## HOGDOG76 (Jul 10, 2010)

I WAS LOOKING AT THE NEW KEVLAR GUARDIAN AND WAS WONDERING IF ANYBODY IS HUNTING ONE YET AND DO YOU HAVE ANY FEEDBACK?
http://stores.intuitwebsites.com/WildBoarUSA/-strse-85/H.-GUARDIAN-KEVLAR-VEST/Detail.bok


----------



## Boarhunter18 (Jul 11, 2010)

I have never used those collars but I have a few diff collars from ugly dog ranch and they are some awesome collars and the people that work they and run that place treat you professionally and if you ever have any problems with something they will take care of you.


----------



## Florida Curdog (Jul 11, 2010)

I have read a lot of good things about them on another site. I think if I was going to run a vest in this heat I would try one of those breastplates from L3 Outdoors. They are the same style they run in Australia.


----------



## Silent_Assassin (Jul 11, 2010)

I have used the catch dog vest form ugly dog for years and it holding up great. I really like the cut collars! I run the southern cross bay vest on hot days


----------



## Jester896 (Jul 11, 2010)

HOGDOG76 said:


> http://stores.intuitwebsites.com/WildBoarUSA/-strse-85/H.-GUARDIAN-KEVLAR-VEST/Detail.bok



I looked at those but didn't see the one in this link you have.  I read somewhere that Kevlar looses some of it's strength when wet..from the under the neck cuts I saw from the weekend this would have stopped them.  If the dog had a vest and collar seperate they would have still happened I think.  When you order it bring it by so I can see it


----------



## JohnE (Jul 11, 2010)

Florida Curdog said:


> I have read a lot of good things about them on another site. I think if I was going to run a vest in this heat I would try one of those breastplates from L3 Outdoors. They are the same style they run in Australia.



They don't make their own anymore I guess,  all they have on their website is some they get from australia. But i'm thinking about getting one for my gritty dogs.


----------



## pig snatcher (Jul 11, 2010)

I havent used that particulare vest but I have a "devastator" From them which is pretty simmilare to that and it is a real good vest.  Super lite and flexible.  The hogs have torn up the outer layer of it but nothing has come close to going through.  I did chop the leg flaps though, they got tangled up in vines and briars.  Havent had any problems since I took them off.

Their collars are all I use. Have had real good luck with them, flexible and plenty of room for adjustment.

Give them a call, they are verry helpful with getting you what you want and they ship out fast.


----------



## WolfPack (Jul 11, 2010)

TazD said:


> Just ordered a chestplate for Bo and a full bib for Zena from BristleBusters.com. They are the company that L3 Outdoors gets theirs from. They ship right from Australia and they get to you in less then a week. The bib for the gritty strike dog is what I'm going to put on all of my dogs, when they earn it, like Bo did.



When u get them, take pics of them on your dogs.  It is the chestplates I was looking for since I do not fancy the full vests, too hot.


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Jul 11, 2010)

Caught a bad one last saturday and he cut lil bear pretty bad thru the shoulder.i run a custom flatwater on him with high cut outs on the shoulders for mobility and it saved his life bc he took three hits to the chest and had they been like the one on his shoulder where the vest didnt cover he would be dead. Im looking at this one bc of the linked collar and leg flaps. I aint worried about heat bc i hunt all year and have never stroked a dog out.got a garmin so there aint much excuse not to get to a dog real quick for me.stitches and staples dont come out till tuesday and hate being with out a back up for my curs just in case they cant handle one.


----------



## Jester896 (Jul 11, 2010)

that is a nasty one and it will take a long healing time there..when thru the front and out the back?


----------



## wildlifecory (Jul 12, 2010)

man thats a ruff one hd.  he gonna have a hard time getting that one to heal.


----------



## koyote76 (Jul 12, 2010)

what kind of vest are you running on your bay dogs?


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Jul 12, 2010)

koyote76 said:


> what kind of vest are you running on your bay dogs?


 
on my old strike dog its a short flatwater bc he is ten,aint got no teeth and knows it.on the others its the full length flatwaters,mostly the gold(3 or 4ply).


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Jul 12, 2010)

wildlifecory said:


> man thats a ruff one hd.  He gonna have a hard time getting that one to heal.


yeah the pic dont even do it justice unless you know him and how big a dog he is but i let the vet do it and he is getting around good.hope to be hunting him by the weekend i got a couple fractured vertebrae the week before so my buddy beat me to the hog and had just killed him when i got there. Lil bear was laying on top of him gushing blood and half dead but still locked on.that is why you can design/breed any concoction of catch dog that suits you but my money is always on a game bred pit.


----------



## Jester896 (Jul 12, 2010)

HOGDOG76 said:


> but my money is always on a game bred pit.


----------



## gigem (Jul 16, 2010)

*pits*



HOGDOG76 said:


> yeah the pic dont even do it justice unless you know him and how big a dog he is but i let the vet do it and he is getting around good.hope to be hunting him by the weekend i got a couple fractured vertebrae the week before so my buddy beat me to the hog and had just killed him when i got there. Lil bear was laying on top of him gushing blood and half dead but still locked on.that is why you can design/breed any concoction of catch dog that suits you but my money is always on a game bred pit.


is there another HD?


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Jul 16, 2010)

gigem said:


> is there another HD?



LOL. WELL I GOT A BUDDY NEW TO THE SPORT RAISING THREE AMERICANS WHO SAYS HES GOING TO SHOW ME SOME HOG STOPPERS


----------



## sghoghunter (Jul 16, 2010)

I wanta see ole storytime on one


----------



## Jester896 (Jul 16, 2010)




----------

